# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  كامپوننت تبديل اعداد يه حروف با اعشار و تبديل تاريخ و مبناي اعداد

## anooshiran

سلام دوستان

كامپوننتي را كه ساخته ام توانايي:

1- تبديل عدد به حروف فارسي و انگليسي با امكانات :

تبديل اعداد صحيح تا 30 ^ 10 
تبديل اعداد اعشاري تا 30_ ^ 10 
تبديل اعداد ترتيبي 

2- تبديل تاريخ به فارسي با امكانات :
تاريخ رقمي
تاريخ حروفي به صورتهاي گوناگون
تبديل تاريخ شمسي به ميلادي
و.............

3- تبديل مبناي اعداد به يكديگر مانند:
دسيمال به باينري ، هگز ، اكت و..... 
كليه تبديلات دوطرفه است

البته يديهي است كه سورس آن را نيز به زودي به دوستان علاقمند تقديم كنم. ولي چون هنوز جاي كار دارد و ميتوان تبديلات ديگري را هم در نظر گرفت و همچنين با توجه به اينكه هنوز جاي كار دارد تصميم گرفتم تا كاملتر شدن آن اندكي تامل كنم.

در ضمن نمونه اي هم تهيه كرده ام كه طرز استفاده از اين كامپوننت را نشان مي دهد.

از دوستان عزيز تقاضا دارم مرا از راهنماييها و نظرات مفيدشان بي نصيب نگذارند.

----------


## mina.net

استاد برنامه ات خیلی خوب بود . اگه سورسش رو بزاری ما هم می تونیم تو تکمیلش بهت کمک کنیم. 
بازم ممنون از برنامه خوبی که گذاشتی

----------


## mc_laren

با سلام
ضمن تشکر کامپوننت شما یک ایراد داره و اون هم این هست که
یک تابع برای مشخص کردن اینکه آیا تاریخ وارده درست است یا خیر نداره.

ایراد دوم هم این است که اگه بشه بجای بیلیون همون میلیارد بذارید.
با تشکر

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوستان و خصوصا جناب anooshiran 
دوستان لطفا تاپیک زیر را نیز تحت نظر داشته باشید چون با موضوع دوست مون ربط داره.
همکاری جهت ساخت datetimepicker فارسی با قابلیت تبدیل به سایر تقویم ها

----------


## anooshiran

> با سلام
> ضمن تشکر کامپوننت شما یک ایراد داره و اون هم این هست که
> یک تابع برای مشخص کردن اینکه آیا تاریخ وارده درست است یا خیر نداره.
> 
> ایراد دوم هم این است که اگه بشه بجای بیلیون همون میلیارد بذارید.
> با تشکر


 
با سلام

دوست عزيز من دقيقا متوجه ايراد اول شما نشدم. اگر امكان دارد توضيح بيشتري دهيد. در مورد ايراد دوم هم خدمتتان عرض كنم كه استاندارد بين المللي بيليون است ولي از آنجايي كه در ايران ميليارد رايج است حتما اقدام به تصحيح آن خواهم نمود

----------


## arasbaran

فایل های ضمیمه رو چطوری دانلود میشه؟؟؟ :عصبانی:

----------


## رضا نانوا

> فایل های ضمیمه رو چطوری دانلود میشه؟؟؟


کافیه روی فایل کلیک کنی

----------


## arasbaran

ممنون ولی قبلا کلیک کردن رو امتحان کرده بودم
مشکلم دانلود منیجر بود که با حذفش تونستم دانلود کنم
نمیدونم چرا ولی انجام شد
بازم ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## Hossis

یک سؤال جانبی
فرق دمو با فایل های دیگر چیست؟ کمی در باره دمو توضیح دهید.

----------


## anooshiran

> یک سؤال جانبی
> فرق دمو با فایل های دیگر چیست؟ کمی در باره دمو توضیح دهید.


 
سلام دوست عزيز

هيچ فرقي نداره . وقتي كنترلي يا كلاسي نوشته ميشه معمولا آن را در يك فرم استفاده مي كنند تا كاربرد آن را نمايش دهند. عموما به اين فرم ميگن demo

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام .

ممنون میشم سورس برنامه رو بدین، Open Source بودن میتونه خیلی از مشکلات رو حل کنه .
شاید کسی بخواد یه تیکه دلخواه به برنامه اضافه کنه .

البته بازم سورس مال خودتونه، میتونین ندین .
ممنونم .

----------


## anooshiran

> سلام .
> 
> ممنون میشم سورس برنامه رو بدین، Open Source بودن میتونه خیلی از مشکلات رو حل کنه .
> شاید کسی بخواد یه تیکه دلخواه به برنامه اضافه کنه .
> 
> البته بازم سورس مال خودتونه، میتونین ندین .
> ممنونم .


سلام دوست عزيز

حتما اين كار را خوام كرد و source  را در تاپيكي جداگانه خدمت دوستان تقديم خواهم نمود

----------

